# So, does your Maltese sleep in bed with you?



## Andythethird (Dec 6, 2013)

I've had Andy for about 2 weeks now and yes, he is sleeping in our bed. He's 6 months old and has been very good at night. Quiet, doesn't pee on the bed, etc. :thumbsup:

I was wondering about the sleeping arrangements of other Maltese owners here.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes...of course and I wouldn't have it any other way. The only thing that is bothersome is that for the life of me I can not understand how my little one can take up a whole KING size bed and I'm squished in the corner


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

All three of ours sleep with us....they are such cuddlers!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi cuddles against my chest for a few minutes and gives me lots of kisses. Then she goes off to find a spot of her own. When Daddy comes she gets in her crate. MiMi is just like me. I'm willing to cuddle for a minute, then leave me alone and don't get too close.
Ray just finds a spot on the bed, then gets in his crate. There is not a bed in the world that is big enough for me and three others.

Here's a link to another thread on the subject:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...elated/114206-sleeping-your-malts-yes-no.html


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

They wouldn't have it any other way! And neither would I!


----------



## Andythethird (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for the link, Sylvie.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Three maltese and Mona Lisa (long coat chi) sleep in bed with me. Tinker has a huge comfy crate and a couple dog beds, he sleeps in different places during the night. There's no room for Stan, he sleeps downstairs on the sofa. :innocent:

I have learned to take a quick head count whenever I feel the need to roll over so no one gets hurt or thrown off the bed. One sleeps near my face, one is by my side, one is by my ankles and Mona Lisa burrows into my robe...which I lay on the other side of the bed.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Up until our trip this weekend to Atlanta Boo slept in his pop up carrier next to our bed, but this weekend he was with us . Zach starts out up there, but he doesn't like to be disturbed so he jumps down and gets on his bed.


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> Yes...of course and I wouldn't have it any other way. The only thing that is bothersome is that for the life of me I can not understand how my little one can take up a whole KING size bed and I'm squished in the corner


YES YES YES :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: same here!!!! 

Paris sleeps in my bed but still would love to get her a bed of her own to use through out the day when she naps.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Penny likes to cuddle for a few minutes and then prefers to get in her crate and snuggle with her blankies. Sometimes, in the middle of the night she will come ask to get back up, but usually not. She is also a late sleeper. She hates to get out of bed in the morning. She usually saunters down when she hears me in the kitchen cooking her breakfast...and she's completely put off when I insist she go outside to water the lawn before eating.

Katie sleeps in the bed all night and is a pillow hog. She has to dig a bed on all of them before she finds the one that's jusssst riiiight. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes, here too! Leila likes to lay across my tummy for a little while, then finds her own spot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

All 3 girls sleep with me. I have a king size bed and now that my DH has passed, there's me and the 3 girls on the bed. I get about 1 foot on the edge of the bed and the rest is taken up by 3 Maltese. I don't know how 3 small fluffs can take up an entire king size bed, but they manage to. LOL


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:innocent:I don't know if Matilda is a maltese, I find her to be a bed hog:HistericalSmiley:
we have a select comfort king bed at home and a queen select comfort in the rv either way I'm always at the edge:w00t: you would think I would wake the queen:innocent: no way she has to have her beauty sleep lol

Miss Bow use to sleep with us she always slept at our feet, but three years ago she started falling off the bed so she sleeps in her playpen with her bed in it, much safer. but I'm up three times a night checking on her making sure she's wrapped up


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Our first malty always slept with us. She was a snuggle and we loved every minute of it. When we lost her in our house fire we lost our furniture too. We bought a huge king size bed about 4 ft off of the floor. Seriously I have to use a step that came with it to even get in bed. So when we got Ace I knew he couldn't sleep up there I was so scared it would fall off. He sleeps on his bed in our daughters room. Occasionally she will let him on the bed but not often because she is a really sound sleeper and is scared she will knock him off or hurt him. We do how ever nap on the sofa together. I'm jealous of you snugglers. Lol. I do think that he would be okay in the bed with us now sense he isn't a baby anymore. Except the cat may not agree with that and he likes his routine. When he is ready for bed off he goes.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

All of ours sleep with us, they have since they were puppies. When we foster, they sleep with us too... We need a bed bigger than a king..Lol!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Well we started at No. 2 and now we are at No. 8.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

The four Malts sleep with me every nite, and in the afternoon when we take nippy-naps, the IG & YorkiePoo join us. It's absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My other dogs always slept with us, but these guys sleep in their crates. They get excited at bedtime and just go in. My bed is way too high and I'm afraid that they'll jump off and get hurt. I know if I had stairs they'd probably jump from it too.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Both of my girls sleep with me now :wub: At first Kimmy slept in her bed inside her pen but now she has my trust to sleep on my bed too. Although I do make this stuffed animal/pillow wall to surround her just incase she wants to wander around and pee, lol. And in the morning she wakes me up so I can take her to the pad


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I wish Luck would sleep next to me. Instead he prefers to sleep on top of me. Somehow we seem to move in unison during the night, since we never wake up in the same position we start out, though I have no idea how. Sometimes he is on my chest, my neck, around my head., with his head on my leg.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I get half of the queen size bed, she is plastered next to me. I don't move much. The Kris hops up in the morning, gets what space the Princess allows him.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

StevieB said:


> Well we started at No. 2 and now we are at No. 8.
> 
> View attachment 177850


Love it!!! :chili: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes here! I can't imagine a Maltese not on the bed! :wub:


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Nope, Cashmere sleeps in her own bed. She was very well behaved (in this aspect) even just after she came to live with me and didn't cry to make me take her up. I just had her bed right next to mine for the first week, then I started to move it away. She sleeps through whole night and never has accidents at night. I do admit that I take her to snuggle for a while at weekends when I want to sleep longer, mostly to be sure that she will wait until I take her to potty outside.


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

Yes and most of the time she sleeps on me. My dal comes to bed while I read or watch tv then he's ready for his crate. Lily doesn't let me out her sight day or night if I'm home.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yep.... Gus has slept with me in bed from day one (he was a shrieker).... 

Grace slept in a laundry basket in bed with me for about 3 months then graduated to the bed.

They take up 3/4 of the bed.... I get 1/4


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Rose and Eva sleep with us..they cuddle together between the pillows so my DH and I are both on the edge..:HistericalSmiley:Lily would love to be in the bed, too, but sleeps in a crate on a table by my head..she is my "busy" girl and gets up too many times during the night and disturbs everyone else...she snores sometimes..it's hilarious.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

littlefluffbabies said:


> Penny likes to cuddle for a few minutes and then prefers to get in her crate and snuggle with her blankies. Sometimes, in the middle of the night she will come ask to get back up, but usually not. She is also a late sleeper. She hates to get out of bed in the morning. She usually saunters down when she hears me in the kitchen cooking her breakfast...and she's completely put off when I insist she go outside to water the lawn before eating.
> 
> Katie sleeps in the bed all night and is a pillow hog. She has to dig a bed on all of them before she finds the one that's jusssst riiiight.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





aprilb said:


> Rose and Eva sleep with us..they cuddle together between the pillows so my DH and I are both on the edge..:HistericalSmiley:Lily would love to be in the bed, too, but sleeps in a crate on a table by my head..she is my "busy" girl and gets up too many times during the night and disturbs everyone else...she snores sometimes..it's hilarious.:HistericalSmiley:


Ruby sleeps in her crate. I'm afraid of squishing her or having her smothered by the blankets. But I let her lay in my bed for awhile then bring her downstairs to her crate when I am ready for bed.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Well we started at No. 2 and now we are at No. 8.
> 
> View attachment 177850


We are between #7 and #8! To think, I used to be VERY against dogs in the bed. Now, Obi and Owen are both on the bed. Obi is a bigger snuggler and likes to lay right in between my husband and myself. Owen kinda goes where he feels most comfy. :wub: :wub: I do make sure their paws are completely clean before going on the bed though!!!


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Gus is kind enough to share his bed with us humans, so yes! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Andythethird said:


> I've had Andy for about 2 weeks now and yes, he is sleeping in our bed. He's 6 months old and has been very good at night. Quiet, doesn't pee on the bed, etc. :thumbsup:
> 
> I was wondering about the sleeping arrangements of other Maltese owners here.


Yes Sammy has slept in our bed since he got neutered in August there. He sleeps on the pillow behind my nead or snuggles in to me if he's cold.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

The boys sleep in bed with us. Some days I wish they didn't. Though Rocky is only 6lb and Tucker is 5 they find the most awkward sleeping positions and manage to stretch out to take up the most room possible. I also find myself sleeping in all sorts of contorted positions just to appease them.


----------



## katmarshmodel (Dec 4, 2013)

Archer sleeps on my chest at first then moves between us. He is a good sleeper and wakes me up to go potty. I like having his little warm body next to me and I know he is enjoying the snuggling too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Simba sleeps on his bed next to mine, he's a good boy and knows that is his spot... up until I fall asleep too and somehow I wake up with him in bed with me... 
One time I even caught him wake up a bit earlier to jump back into his bed... as if I wouldn't notice. What a sneaky pup. Hihi.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey has always slept in my bed since day one and he usually sleeps at the foot of the bed but will sneak up sometimes to snuggle. Emma used to sleep in her crate on my bedside table and did perfectly fine with that. Last month around the time that she turned one, I started letting her sleep in the bed with us. She is sooo cute in the way she snuggles...sometimes she stretches out so half of her is touching Bailey and the other half is touching me. Or she'll take turns snuggling with me and Bailey. LOL! I meant to start putting her in her crate again after a night or two but I haven't done it yet...I'm sure she would be perfectly fine with it but I kind of like having her sleep with us!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> The boys sleep in bed with us. Some days I wish they didn't. Though Rocky is only 6lb and Tucker is 5 they find the most awkward sleeping positions and manage to stretch out to take up the most room possible. I also find myself sleeping in all sorts of contorted positions just to appease them.


Isn't it amazing how much room a 5 or 6 pound fluff can take???

Gracie takes more room than Gus and she is PUSHY! 

If I try to move her she does the "noodle dog" thing (like toddlers do when you try to pick them up during a fit).... and it's so hard to pick her up!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Grace'sMom said:


> If I try to move her she does the "noodle dog" thing (like toddlers do when you try to pick them up during a fit).... and it's so hard to pick her up!


Oh I so know what you mean, Cashmere also does that (usually in the Vet office when she doesn't want to leave her carrier)... it's a wonder how 7 pounds puppy can make herself seem to weight 5 times more.... :w00t:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> Isn't it amazing how much room a 5 or 6 pound fluff can take???
> 
> Gracie takes more room than Gus and she is PUSHY!
> 
> If I try to move her she does the "noodle dog" thing (like toddlers do when you try to pick them up during a fit).... and it's so hard to pick her up!


LOL exactly! That's Tucker! And once you leave him alone he stretches to maximum length. Rocky just flops where ever, and you can reposition him in just about any way and he'll fall back asleep just like that.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mia has slept with us since the day we got her. The first Valentine's day she was here, my husband bought her a huge heart-shaped red cushion that stays between our pillows...she alternates between that and the space behind my head that I leave open. She does the burrowing thing while waiting for me to get in bed....We call it "making the bed"...my husband loves it. 

If she moves away from the cushion or behind me, I know she has to go out. That's the only time she leaves those areas during the night. She will put her front paws on me and whine letting me know she has to go...other than that she sleeps in those two spots only.


----------



## Andythethird (Dec 6, 2013)

Well, so far Andy has been easy to have in our bed. He snuggles between us at head level or snuggles into our backs. Thanks everyone for relating your experiences.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

It's official, we have lost our bed after the Atlanta trip. Boo sleeps in between us alternating his head on one of our shoulders! We have now join the rest of you guys.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm with the majority here. My 3 sleep so tight against and on me that there's no reason to have a large bed. Between the 4 of us we take up the same amount of room as if we were sleeping on the sofa. ::shaking my head at the silliness of it:: Truth be told, I would sleep a lot better if they didn't sleep with me because I'm afraid to move and wake up before rolling over so I don't roll on top of any of them. But then again, I don't know if I could sleep without them since I love how they feel all snuggled up tight against me.

Ok time for a confession. Something that happened to me a couple of months ago that shook me to my core. And because of this, when my current 3 are no longer with me...IF I should get another, that one will not sleep in bed with me. At least that's how I feel about this still after the incident. I'm not one that remembers dreams. But I woke having a horrible nightmare where someone had grabbed my forearm. I had to fight to get away and clamped my hand down HARD on his hand to try and get away. And what I clamped down on was my Callie. The smallest of my 3. I could have really hurt her. Thankfully I didn't. She was terrified though and didn't want to be on the bed at all. She trembled for what seemed like forever. But she didn't want to be on the floor by herself either. After about an hour she did come back on the bed, but stayed far away from me. It broke my heart. Thankfully I've never had anything like that happen to me in the 10 years of having dogs in my bed and my whole life of having a cat with me in bed before I had Malts. But if it should happen again, I'll have to figure out if I can get them ok with sleeping in their own beds next to mine.


----------



## Andythethird (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh dear, that's the kind of thing I worry about. I guess one just has to weigh the risks with the benefits? 

Neither my husband nor I are restless sleepers. My other malts slept in bed with us too.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

During the day, he sleeps in his bed when he wishes to, at night he always sleeps with me  I can´t have it any other way, it´s been like this since I got him :heart:


----------



## MinniesMommy (May 2, 2013)

When we first got Minnie I said no way is she sleeping with us, she is just 1 pound and we would crush her. The first 2 nights we slept in the living room on the couch by her little soft crate. The 3rd night she was in the bed with us sleeping curled up between our 2 head pillows and she has been there for the last 8 months lol!

She sometimes curls up around our necks or backs, sometimes lays against our legs but she has never been smushed or fallen off the bed.

We went away for 1 night earlier this month and she stayed with my family, needless to say my husband and I could not sleep at all because we would wake up and look for her :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cush123 (Nov 26, 2013)

Yes, my max sleeps in the bed with me and my husband as well as my Bichon Jack. I never thought there would be a day when a dog was sleeping in my bed let alone two dogs but their fun to cuddle up next to you. Not every night but more than not.


----------



## Hollybry (Dec 28, 2013)

My chihuahua Dozer likes to sleep against my hip. My chihuahua Mimi likes to be next to my feet. But Gracie the Malshi likes to sleep in our headboard! It is a book case headboard and she likes to stretch out in the cool wood. Silly little dog.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Pfffft yes! All my dogs do! Even when i had a shepherd and lab! We had 5 dogs in bed with us often!
Now we are down to three :/ But my chihuahua mix feels like 8 because she is always.right up on me pushing me out of bed! And then there is Vi who insists on sleeping on my feet half the time, and between my legs the other half. (yes you read that right...I dont even know how it happens, I just wake up that way!)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

